# An annoying Echo Dot feature



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

On our house we have one Echo, one Tap, and Two Dots. One of the Dots is in our bedroom. It has the annoying habit of lighting up at 6:30am with the notification of the days’ deliveries. By the time I shut her down by asking for notifications, the dogs are awake and want to go outside. I just want to go back to sleep. In the app I can see how to turn off notifications entirely, but I only want to turn it off on one device. Is there a way?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think this should work.  Go into Alexa app > Settings > Device you're concerned about > turn on Do Not Disturb.  I'd guess that would keep the one device quiet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Bonnie. I will give that a try.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

You can just "tell" Alexa to "do not disturb".  She gets a little snippy about it.  : )


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I had the same problem and set my bedroom Dot to Do Not Disturb awhile back. It hasn't bothered me since.


----------

